# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  Model View Controller بخش اول

## Mahdi.Kiani

با سلام 
در مورد MVC توی سایت جستجو کردم که ببینم مقاله ای کسی نوشته ولی خوب جز اشارات کوچکی چیزی پیدا نکردم
برای همین تصمیم گرفتم که اطلاعات و تجربیاتم را در این زمینه در اختیارات دیگران قرار بدهم
این مقاله در چندین بخش ارائه خواهد شد
بخش اول اون هم اکنون آماده شده که دئستان میتونند اونو دانلود کنن 
هدف اصلی من پیاده سازی MVC می باشد و نه فقط تئوری 
گرچه برای پیاده سازی به پیش زمینه هایی هم احتیاج است
بنا بر این بخش اول مقاله را به همین پیش زمینه ها یعنی مفاهیم MVC و .. اختصاص دادم
و طبیعتا در بخش های بعدی به پیاده سازی آن و تشریح مثال های متنوع از ساده تا پیشترفته خواهم پرداخت

نظرات شما علاوه بر اینکه باعث دلگرمی بنده میشه ، باعث میشه که بهتر متوجه بشم که مقاله و مبحث را به سمتی پیش ببرم که دوستان نیاز دارند
پس منتظر نظراتتون هستم
ممنون

----------


## negar_1986

ممنون night عزیز منتظر دیدن باقی تجربیاتت هستم..

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> ممنون night عزیز منتظر دیدن باقی تجربیاتت هستم..


سلام 
خواهش میکنم و از بابت لطفت هم ممنون
بقیه دوستان نظری نداردن؟
بحث خوب نیست یا اینکه من خوب نگتم؟
بابا یه نظری یه چیزی
حداقل بگین اگه خوب نیست تا ادامه ندم

منتظرم

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

41 بازدید و 17 دانلود ولی فقط 1 نظر 
عجب تناسبی دارند این ارقام !!!!!!

----------


## PC2st

قسمت اول که خوب بود :-)

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

نظرات شما را خریداریم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> نظرات شما را خریداریم


دست شما درد نکنه ، خوب بود ولی خیلی بهتر می شد منابع خودتون رو معرفی می کردید.

منبعی مثل این!

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

چند تا ایراد نگارشی داشت که بهتره اصلاح بشه.
شاید بهتر باشه ترتیب ارائه مطالب استخراج شده از منابع رعایت شه. (مثلا رعایت ترتیب در توضیح سه قسمت Pattern مورد نظر).
در کل کار خیلی با ارزشه. اگر Patternهای دیگه رو هم به زبان شیرین فارسی تشریح کنید کمک بزرگی به توسعه دانش دوستان کردید.
پیروز باشید.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> دست شما درد نکنه ، خوب بود ولی خیلی بهتر می شد منابع خودتون رو معرفی می کردید.
> 
> منبعی مثل این!


در مورد منابع اگه منظورتون منبعی است که من این مطالب را مستقیما از اون گفته باشم یا ترجمه کرده باشم باید بگم که چنین منبعی ندارم
من عادت دارم وقتی میخوام یه مطلبی را بنویسم ابتده در مورد اون خوب تحقیق میکنم و وقتی اون مطلب را خوب متوجه شدم سعی میکنم  خودم بنویسم

ولی اگه منظورتون منبعی در مورد یاد گیری MVC و اینکه چی هست و ... بزگترین منبع == google




> مثلا رعایت ترتیب در توضیح سه قسمت Pattern مورد نظر


به همون دلیل فوق شاید باعث شده که نخوام اون ترتیبی را که مد نظر شماست ،رعایت نکنم
یه نویسنده هم خیلی مواقع توی تجدید چاپ های یک کتاب و ... ممکنه که ترتیب اونو کاملا به هم بریزه و مثلا مطلبی که در یک ویرایش فصل اول میاد ،در ویرایش بعدی فصل پنجم بیاد 
البته زمانی این جابجایی ها درسته که به کل مفهوم ایرادی وارد نکنه
ودر مورد ترتیب توضیح بخش های  pattern هم دقیقا همینطوره


 پ و :
1)از دوستان M.GhanaatPisheh  و arsp_2004 بابت نظرات مفیدشون ممنون
 2) دوستان دیگه هم خواهشا نظرات خودشون را بگن (چون با این شور ی که توی استقبال میبینم فکر کنم که نباید ادامه بدم )

----------


## once4ever

چون دیدم مقاله فارسی دادی اونم درمورد موضوعی که کم! مقاله راجب اون هست
گرفتم و خوندم. 
برای شروع خوب بود دوست من و ادامه بده 
دوستان تو مراحل بعدیش حتما سوال و نقد بیشتری میکنند
دستت درد نکنه

پ.ن. اون استقبالی که منتظرش هستی احتمالا نمیتونی ببینی پس انگیزه اتو کم نکن چون کارت با ارزشه ;)

----------


## manitack

*night_fall2 کارت مفید و قابل توجه است.لطفا ادامه بده و زمان رو هم در نظر بگیر.
ضمن اینکه به کیفیت نظرات بیشتر از کمیت توجه داشته باش.
موفق باشی
*

----------


## once4ever

خیلی دوست دارم قسمتهای بعدی این مقاله رو بخونم
هروقت انجام دادی خبرمون کن :)

----------


## reza_62

آقا ادامه بده که بدجور طلبه ایم !

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

اقا ممنون لطفا ادامه بده

----------


## angle25

خیلی ممنون 
لطفا قسمت های بعدی رو هم ادامه بدین

----------


## mokhtare

ممنون لطفا قسمتهای بعدی را هم بگذارید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
ممنون از حسن توجهتون
ادامش ایشالا باشه بعد از امتحان ارشد
چون الان اصلا فرصت type کردن و . نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## dorche

سلام
من شروع به کار در این زمینه کرده ام و خواهان ادمه مطالب می باشم

----------


## hegmatane1386

به نظرم همون معماری چند لایه است که بهتره بجای خوندن مثالش را نشان دهید بعدا خودشون می فهمن چرا خوبه؟

----------


## amin_ir

از سال 86 تا کنون قسمت بعدی آماده نشده ؟!
اگر آماده شده لینک آن را محبت فرمایید.

----------


## reza_zamby

پنج سال گذشت...

 و همچنان در انتظار پست بعدی!
داداش امتحان ارشد که هیچی احتمالا الان داری بچه هاتو میفرسی مهدکودک. کسی دیگه نیست این بخشو ادامه بده؟
واقعا نیازمندیم.

----------


## hamid59022

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
 :متفکر:

----------

